# looking for 12" deep microwave for built-in look



## firehawkmph

Try googling '12" deep microwave'. Here's one that came up that's actually 12 1/4" deep.
http://wize.com/microwave-ovens/p439070-general-electric-pem31dmww-800-watts

Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jacques

Remember though, it has to breath and if breaks will have to easily come back out.


----------



## firehawkmph

Ace, 
Any chance you can mix in a couple of 15" deep wall cabinets with your layout just to give you a little more depth to play with? My cabinets have a built in spot over the wall oven. It actually holds a full size microwave with about a 1/4" clearance all the way around. The side styles are fluted for some air flow. The m/w slides in and out with no problem. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## user1007

12" deep microwave seems impractical to me for much but heating soup or coffee mugs?

Really sure you need one?


----------



## acerunner

Jacques said:


> Remember though, it has to breath and if breaks will have to easily come back out.


understood. I know true built-ins vent from the top. What I was planning was routing vent slots into the wood peice that i use to frame around it. The pocket the microwave fits into will have to be a few inches bigger than the microwave itself to allow for this venting.

As for easily removable, the microwave isn't moving anywhere (except when it breaks as you mention). The wood frame will simply screwed in, so if I need to get at it, I can just remove the frame. So it will be no more permanent than a standard built-in.


----------



## acerunner

firehawkmph said:


> Ace,
> Any chance you can mix in a couple of 15" deep wall cabinets with your layout just to give you a little more depth to play with? My cabinets have a built in spot over the wall oven. It actually holds a full size microwave with about a 1/4" clearance all the way around. The side styles are fluted for some air flow. The m/w slides in and out with no problem.
> Mike Hawkins


15" would definitely help in my situation. But I'm not sure if there is such a size available standard. May have to be fully custom.


----------



## acerunner

sdsester said:


> 12" deep microwave seems impractical to me for much but heating soup or coffee mugs?
> 
> Really sure you need one?


understood. All the 12" depth ones I've seen are also very shallow in the inside Something like a 0.5 cuft microwave. which is why i've come here for other ideas. 

The one firehawkmph linked actually might work out ok, at 12.28" deep, 1.0cuft, 11.3" turn table (this is the critical measurement.


----------



## user1007

acerunner said:


> understood. All the 12" depth ones I've seen are also very shallow in the inside Something like a 0.5 cuft microwave. which is why i've come here for other ideas.
> 
> The one firehawkmph linked actually might work out ok, at 12.28" deep, 1.0cuft, 11.3" turn table (this is the critical measurement.


Not shared is that you need vent space for the thing if you can going to hope to hide it in a cabinet. Or you will burn it up in near seconds. And the plug for it is going to be at least an inch long? Which brings you to the suggestion of at least a 15" cabinet depth? 

In the restaurant industry they are know as Salamanders. They are small and sit handy so when some fool comes in and claims is $20 piece of fillet mignon is not done well, or his salmon does not taste like sawdust? The order gets 500 degrees, the plate is redone, and hopefully the customer is happy. You might be able to chat with a restaurant place about one of these to fit into 12" inches but you couldn't own one with the BTUs without substantial improvements to your residential kitchen fireproofing. 

Learn to live without a microwave. I can cook anything, better tasting in the same time. Of course they are nice for heating up oversalted and over fatted convenience meals. And they do work well for popcorn. 

The oven you have in mind is not going to allow most frozen meal platters to spin around. Or even popcorn bags for that matter.


----------



## firehawkmph

acerunner said:


> 15" would definitely help in my situation. But I'm not sure if there is such a size available standard. May have to be fully custom.


 Check with your cabinet supplier. I know kraftmaid has made them available and I imagine other cabinet companies that offer a pretty good variety should have them. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

